# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Rắc rối với ngõ ra màn hình laptop

## sebweb

ai giúp em với!
tình hình là laptop tự động nhận 1 màn hình crt (mà máy chả nối với màn hình nào)
khi khởi động máy thì máy tự xuất ra màn hình crt (phải bấm chuyển về màn hình laptop mới dùng được)
khi cắm hdmi vào thì laptop vẫn nhận nhưng không cho phép chuyển hình ảnh sang cổng hdmi mà vẫn chỉ có lựa còn chuyển sang màn hình crt.
vào bios kiểm tra thì không thấy tùy chọn màn hình
ai giúp em với, :down::down::down:

----------

